# 2005 Science Fiction Hall of Fame inductees



## dwndrgn (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.sfhomeworld.org/make_contact/article.asp?articleID=206

2005 inductees: Phillip K. Dick, Steven Spielberg, Ray Harryhausen and Chesley Bonestell.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 1, 2005)

As much as I've enjoyed Spielberg's movies, I must take exception to his inclusion.
It's a popularity contest rather than based on merit.
Kubrick, Whedon or even Lucas has done more for sci-fi tv/movies!

Also disappointed that Asimov didn't rate a mention. I think Dick's a good choice but he's a bit more 'popularist' due to all the movie adaptations of his work. In fact, on that note, why not HG Wells - his work's been even more serialised.

*grumble, grumble, moan, whinge*


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 1, 2005)

Asimov and Wells have already been inducted...these are just the 2005 inductees. Look here http://www.sfhomeworld.org/exhibits/homeworld/scifi_hof.asp on the right to see all the past inductees...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 1, 2005)

ah - that'll teach me to leap to conclusions! 

I still think Spielberg is a popularists choice though


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 2, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> ah - that'll teach me to leap to conclusions!


Usually that's my role  



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I still think Spielberg is a popularists choice though


Yeah true but isn't a hall of fame pretty much a popularity contest anyway? If nobody liked an artist's work, they wouldn't be nominated. It does seem a little odd to see him there before Lucas though.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 2, 2005)

Well, ET and Close Encounters may not have benefitted from the sheer series-obsession value of Star Wars, but I think they're very cool movies that still grip me when I watch them.


----------

